# Toyota MR2 EHPS - VSS/SPD signal



## gdirwin (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not getting any response - tried mr2.com and toyotanation.com.

My RAV4 has a violet/white wire into the ECU - I scoped it and it uses 4 pulses per revolutions, +5V to 0.

I will try and connect this to the MR2 pump and hope for the best... At least 5V into something that expects 12V is safer than 12V into something that expects 5V...


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

gdirwin said:


> I'm not getting any response - tried mr2.com and toyotanation.com.
> 
> My RAV4 has a violet/white wire into the ECU - I scoped it and it uses 4 pulses per revolutions, +5V to 0.
> 
> I will try and connect this to the MR2 pump and hope for the best... At least 5V into something that expects 12V is safer than 12V into something that expects 5V...


I've worked more on nissans and the sensors all ran off 5V. So doesn't surprise me that toyota does the same. On my BMW I hooked the VSS signal wire right into the pump. Haven't noticed if it reduces assistance at higher speeds. Only ran it around a few times though.


----------



## jkeller1ca (Jul 30, 2009)

I am doing a conversion of an actual MR2 Spyder and will have it moving this weekend. I'll hook a scope up to the SPD line and see what the signal looks like.


----------



## gdirwin (Apr 7, 2009)

jkeller1ca said:


> I am doing a conversion of an actual MR2 Spyder and will have it moving this weekend. I'll hook a scope up to the SPD line and see what the signal looks like.


Thanks - that would be valuable info as many EV conversions use this pump. For reference, the MR2 EHPS pump wiring diagram I am refering to is:








and it is the SPD violet/white wire into the power steering ECU (connection B2) that I am looking for...

Very convenient converting an MR2! One less thing to worry about...


----------



## Rockk (10 mo ago)

Hi,
I appreciate this thread was started a very long time ago now, but did you manage to figure this out? 

I'm hoping it is a square wave 4000pulse per mile as that's what I've set a hall effect wheel speed sensor up for. I can in either 12v or 5v to it. 

Thanks,

Tom


----------

